# dragon's breath algae



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone used this in a refugium, and if so does it provide the same benefits (in your experience) that Chaeto would?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have it in my fuge, and yes it does. Any macro algae will work the same.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

any LFS that sell this ? wouldn't mind obtaining some to try it out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheato just grows faster and tends to soak up more nutrients than other types of macros.

I have red bone macro in my fuge growing fairly slowly but still doing pretty good. If anyone wants a piece just swing by and trade me something. Frags, macros, tim's cards, beer...whatever works


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Cheato just grows faster and tends to soak up more nutrients than other types of macros.


+1,I couldn't agree more. I was having a bit of high Phosphate problem before and I added a fuge for Chaeto,now,PO4 went down to 0.015ppm as oppose to 0.25-0.40ppm.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

This is all excellent information for me, especially being very new. Phosphates are exactly why I would like to try this out. Plus it's in my "attempt" at a frag tank. Very much appreciated.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

manhtu said:


> I have it in my fuge, and yes it does. Any macro algae will work the same.


Just curious where you got it and whether you would be willing to trade/sell some.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

noy said:


> Just curious where you got it and whether you would be willing to trade/sell some.


I got mine from Kooka awhile ago. Unfortunately, they are not the fastest growers and in 6 months they've only doubled in size for me.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

manhtu said:


> I got mine from Kooka awhile ago. Unfortunately, they are not the fastest growers and in 6 months they've only doubled in size for me.


I have the same thing from Kooka - its actually a red titan (titanphora sp.) instead of a dragon's breath (halymenia floridana).


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I got mine from Kooka awhile ago. Unfortunately, they are not the fastest growers and in 6 months they've only doubled in size for me.


Yes, it does grow much more slowly than caulerpa or chaeto.



noy said:


> I have the same thing from Kooka - its actually a red titan (titanphora sp.) instead of a dragon's breath (halymenia floridana).


This is correct, what I have is actually red titan, not dragon's breath.


----------

